# subcompact 9mm



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone and yes I am very new to this (handguns).

I've been reading and talking to whomever I can to try and get a good idea of what I want and what is truly available to me, knowing that price will play at least a small part. I am registered for my CPL/CCW class (2/23/13) and have not decided on any hardware just yet. I definitely want something small (I'm small and not heavy) for concealment purposes and I have been leaning towards a 9mm type subcompact. I originally was looking into .380's, but with the market for seemingly dependable and small 9mm's being as well populated as it is, I think that is where I will look. Does anyone have any experience with, and thoughts on, the Kel-Tec PF9, the Ruger LC9 and the S&W 9mm Shield, subcompacts? I know that the Kel-Tec is the least expensive and the other two are probably about $100 more but I'd like to hear anything that anyone has to say about each of them. Actually, any advice on small carry guns is appreciated.

Thanks gang and I am really looking forward to getting going with this.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

We have a Springfield XD9 sub compact and really like it. Small enough for carry, especially with the smaller mag. It also comes with an extended mag that also extends the grip that holds 16 rounds (if you live in a state that hasn't outlawed mags over 10 (or 7).

Not familiar with all the ones you are looking at, but we chose the XD line for features and safety features. 

We also have a XD9 Service and XD 40 Service, and they all have the same features, shoot the same, and except for the shorter grip (with short mag) I can't really tell you which one I have in my hand. The SC is just easier to carry.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Keltec p11, Smith&Wesson M&Pc, and just purchased a Keltec PF9. I like the M&P most to shoot, and carry it a lot. But the P11 is enough lighter that when the M&P gets too heavy, I carry the P11. 
I got the PF9 due to NYs new laws. Haven't even received it yet. 
As others will say, very small pistols can be harder to shoot. Be aware of that. 
I would have preferred the Sheild, but they are hens teeth right now.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a S&W Bodyguard semi auto for carry.......since I don't really like OWB or IWB holsters, it really works out well for me....front pocket carry, console when driving, 6+1 capacity, not much printing(no one has noticed yet)....eats anything from 90 to 102 gr. ammo, never a hiccup...easy to maintain...suprised they aren't mentioned more...like it more than the small Rugers....better sights, better trigger, better built....a bit of a handfull, but not bad. Just because 9mm seems to be the " thing of choice" I wouldn't overlook the .380.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't get a small pistol yet.
Learn to shoot really well with a full-size gun first.
Small pistols are very hard to shoot accurately and effectively, so you need to have developed really good trigger- and recoil-control before taking one up.

Just because you are carrying a gun, doesn't mean that you can use it well.
Don't start out with a mini-pistol.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a LC9 and it is a fine pistol. Although I have to agree with previous poster. If it is your first handgun, a larger one would be much easier to learn with as small compact pistols have significantly more recoil and are overall less of a joy to shoot a lot at one time. When I go to the range, I put about about 4 magazines thru my LC9 (about 1/2 box) but then I turn around and put about 5 magazines thru my Beretta (over 1 box) as it is much more fun to shoot for me...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Steve... 100%.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

most definitely you should learn the ropes first.

the smaller the gun the more "snappy" it will be and less of a joy to shoot. if shooting isn't fun then you wont practice and you wont get good at it and then if you actually had to use a firearm in a defensive scenario you would be more of a danger than a help. get some range time under your belt, preferably at a range that rents a wide variety of firearms so that you can get the feel for different ones. once you are more comfortable with full frame pistols/revolvers then work your way smaller.

sure, i carry either a S&W Airweight or a Glock 27 but if i could conceal a full sized handgun well, i certainly would carry one instead.


----------



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

I really do appreciate all of the input and I will be seeking opinions, constantly, as I go along. I agree with the take on shooting larger handguns prior to moving to conceal type subcompacts and I probably wasn't clear as to how new I am. I have not owned a handgun but I have shot with my neighbor (recently) and my ex-broher-in-law (longer ago). I have fired a S&W M&P 40, a S&W 38 Special and a HK45. Years ago I used to shoot a .357 full size revolver, so I have some familiarity with the feel of the pieces and the recoil but I will do plenty more shooting before I make any decisions.

Again guys, thanks and I am looking forward to getting more acclimated and knowledgeable in this area.


----------



## rickm21 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Kahr CM9 which I find to be an excellent shooting 9mm subcompact. Kahr has a very smooth DA trigger, weight (16oz) and size (0.9" thin) are great for CC, and it is AMERICAN MADE. Kahr has 7 small handgun patents that make it shoot better than most other compacts. Definitely compare it to the others at the range.


----------

